# Process of identifying Crypt species for a beginner



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

I have acquired here and there over the last couple of years, since beginning the hobby, various crypt species. In the very beginning I tried to be careful about notating what was growing where, and now... I have no idea!

I was hoping we might compile a short list of pointers, tips, "algorithms", etc on how to go about identifying a crypt species. Should I count or measure something? Is it as painful as going through each and every photo I can find, cross-referencing everything? Are there any shortcuts to narrowing down the search field?

Just wondering. I would like to be able to learn more about the crypts that I do have.

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello!



rusticitas said:


> I was hoping we might compile a short list of pointers, tips, "algorithms", etc on how to go about identifying a crypt species. Should I count or measure something? Is it as painful as going through each and every photo I can find, cross-referencing everything? Are there any shortcuts to narrowing down the search field?


Your best bet would be to post some pics here, I guess.

Crypts are notoriously difficult to identify and even the common Sri Lankan species (which probably make up over 90% of all crypts in the trade) may pose problems without flowers.

For an overview regarding crypt species, you may want to browse Jan's crypt pages (http://132.229.93.11/Cryptocoryne/index.html).


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 10, 2004)

*Syncronicity*

I _just_ came across that web site with all the crypts. Talk about syncronicity. I will have to take a bunch of pictures over the coming weeks and get them ready for ID purposes.


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

Crypts are notoriously hard to identity and the only sure way is to identify them when they flower. 
Only a few are very distinctively different.


----------

